# Creating a 3D Robot



## Alimination (Mar 27, 2012)

For my current musical project Im working on, The band wants to focus visually to help make things more interesting to & help stand us out more... and maybe attract those not too fond of instrumental music. This is great news for me since Im a hardcore artist and visual enthusiast! 

We had the idea of being a subtle gimmick band, not to the extent of Gwar but still have some kind of bizarre background with characters, settings, etc and have them animated for videos over web, or projectors (Interacting with the crowd maybe?). We're not thinking too far along, but for not just keeping it simple.

Im not going to bore you all with the details of our idea, but one of the main characters we agreed on was a sexy female robot assistant. I figured it would be a cool project to work on and show you all how I go about designing a character with multiple programs. 

A journal perhaps?

-----
Concept-
The idea is simple, nothing over the top. 
-A female super sexy Android
-Shiny chrome / slick looking
-glowy lights 
-Wires, n bolts
-Color theme would be red and white based off the album cover


Here is my quick and dirty sketch.


----------



## Alimination (Mar 27, 2012)

Today I got to borrow my cousins face for this.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 27, 2012)

This is looking really good man


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice !! My band does something similar. We got a projector and put fractals at the back which played through our entire set list. So you have fractal zooms and psychedelic background over a spacey psychedelic band. It worked pretty well.

Nowadays you really have to make the effort to do something different to make the crowd remember you. Our last attempt *cough*bubble blowing machine*cough* was a spectacular failure. Not only did it die halfway through the 2nd song, it made a puddle of soap-water goo and prevented people from coming close to the stage !!! 

Will watch this thread closely ...


----------



## Alimination (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^ LOL!! I'm sorry to hear about your bubble machine incident.

But yeah I hear you. It adds a whole lot of different vibe to the performance. I've seen Show like Rush or tool *my picture below*






It's a whole different experience. It really inspired us to try and attempt such things. 
Also, I'd love to see a video of your bands performance with the fractals, mate.


----------



## Alimination (Mar 28, 2012)

Had a lot of free time on my hand today, and got a huge chunk done. Most of it was used from a previous female body I made, and I just adjusted it to this new one. From then on I just took off pieces and extruded it to make sections of the robot.

We were thinking of names for her the other day, and we thought of Dott.

(from the 90s tv show reboot)


----------



## Shawn (Mar 29, 2012)

Really cool idea. I dig the design. The logo is pretty cool too.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know much about how to do digital art, but I've always loved and been in awe of it. The idea is awesome, and it's looking really good


----------



## Solodini (Mar 29, 2012)

Your cousin looks kinda like Maggie Siff.


----------



## Alimination (Mar 31, 2012)

Solodini said:


> Your cousin looks kinda like Maggie Siff.



Kind of, I could kind see that. Then again, I sliced up her face in photoshop and mirrored it to make it symmetrical. She's crazy skinny though in person, vs maggie who has an awesome curvy body. lol


Anyways, finished the modeling portion.











I'm ready to Unwrap and begin painting this bionic slut.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 1, 2012)

Except yours is silver, right?


----------



## Alimination (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^^

haha totally. Naw his is more steam punk looking. I guess mine is more like "IRobot" kinda. I found a lot of neat refs off google images, by just typing sexy robot 


Anyways, I finished unwrapping the inner layer of Dott and began painting her.






Applied some mental ray arch and design materials and this is what I ended up with.






I don't know why I worked so hard on the inner layer, when the outer shell is going to be covering most of these cool details. =(


----------



## Fiction (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, this is some insane work. Lookin pretty awesome!


----------



## MFB (Apr 2, 2012)

IT'S A GETH! KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Alimination (Apr 4, 2012)

Finished unwrapping and painting the outer layer... horrible pain the ass.


----------



## Alimination (Apr 4, 2012)

Final look for Dott. 

well.. I may go back and fix a couple things, but for now it's fine the way it is.

I'm going to take a break on it for awhile as some more important things decided to bombard me. I will put bones and set up facial expressions for animation later.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 4, 2012)

You absolutely gorgeous sick monkey !!! THAT IS AMAZING !! 

Man, its so badass you can create things like this. That's really, really awesome ! Its great following this thread ! I love to see how art gets created. This is the first time I've seen how 3D models are rendered. Loving it !


----------



## Alimination (May 8, 2012)

I went back to rig her up some more for animations. Getting different facial expressions set up.

Other then that I created this cool lookin matte painting. Hope you guys like.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 10, 2012)

I could not find a word in the English Language to describe my reaction to this.

So I will go with this

A-Freakin-Awesomesauce-insane-sick-monkey-surrealistic-demigodly-awesome work.

there .... still an understatement ...

:


----------



## 360-logic (Jun 18, 2012)

Really interesting and detailed work. I like it


----------



## Atomshipped (Jun 19, 2012)

That looks amazing, nice job!  I LOVE the picture in post #18.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 19, 2012)

The inner layer looks pretty badass,especially the back.Consider exposing some of the inner layer and make the robot look damaged/decayed


----------



## Ploatic (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovin' the work so far


----------

